# homebox XL,cooltube,extractor and carbon filter(problems & ideas)



## asparagas (Jan 31, 2009)

hello my friends
i bought homeboxXL and Cooltube 490 X125 mm.i use 600 watt HPS and ballast.
offficial  site of the homebox says '' min 420m3 extractor must be used with homebox XL.


> Up to 250W light (or 400W with cooling system):     225m3 extractor
> Up to 400W light (or 600W with cooling system):    345m3 extractor
> Up to 600W light:    420m3 extractor
> 
> *The carbon filter should always have a slightly bigger capacity than the extractor used.*


*
i  need min 550 or 600 m3 extractor because The carbon filter should always have a slightly bigger capacity than the extractor used.*
but it is the problem that there is no extractor that has 125mm diameter and 600m3 airflow capacity.

i have to match carbon filter with extractor.
if i buy a 125mm extractor,it is not enough for homebox XL.
if i buy  bigger extractor than 125 mm,they dont match carbon filter.because there is 125 mm cooltube between carbonfilter and extractor.

airflow: 
inside of tent>carbon filter>cooltube(125mm)>extractor(bigger than 125) >outside of tent

diameter of the carbon filter is not important here,because there is no chance to match with extarctor.because extractor and cooltube's diameters are different.
[ for example : if carbon filter's and extractor's dimater  were
 200mm,the diameter of cooltube is still same,125mm.
in this case,airflow were:
inside of tent>200mm carbon filter>125mm cooltube>200mmm extractor>outside of tent .

it wasnt good. ]

and i have an idea.i will use 2 extractor to prevent that mismatch 


airflow  1: 
outside of tent>cooltube (125 mm ) >extractor (125mm)>outside of tent

airflow 2 :
inside of tent>carbon filter 200mm > extractor 200mm >outside of tent

i will run both extractor @ half speed to prevent too many noise.that is why i should buy bigger capacity extactors.

even if this idea seems good,it costs too expensive,especially for me(i will import all equipments,because there  is ''nothing '' in my country about growing.

is there somebody who could give me any other good ( and cheap ) idea  ?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 31, 2009)

*Uhhh, I just did what worked, I did make sure that my fan matched my scrubber tho. I did not get all scientific with it, I just got everything I needed, I have 6" ducting running through my whole tent.
I have no problems at all with anything, and I have no smell issues. I got both my scrubber and Vortex off eBay (like always) for around $200 + ducting (Home Depot) for around $30*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 31, 2009)

asparagas said:
			
		

> hello my friends
> ifilter.because there is 125 mm cooltube between carbonfilter and extractor.
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is the correct way to run it.


----------



## asparagas (Feb 1, 2009)

only one 345 m3 extractor is enough for me ?


----------

